# cat meowing loudly



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

What does it mean when a cat walks around meowing loudly? I picked him up, but he squirmed to get down. I have no idea what he wants!!! He's just walking around, meowing at the top of his lungs!!

The food dish is full so it isn't that.


----------



## kittiekittiekittie (Jul 30, 2005)

When your cat was a kitten did you talk to it all the time? Or meow at it? If so it could be that he's trying to talk to you. My cat does this all the time because I have always talked and meowed at him. Atleast this is the reason I was told that he meows all day long. My cat and i almost have conversations, i know that kind of sounds weird, but when he meows at me I'll meow back and so on and so forth


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Is he eating? Is he using his box? Does he seem fine otherwise? Is there anything new in the house?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

You might just have a vocal cat. Velvet nearly every morning will wander around the house meowing at the top of her lungs. I used to associate it with her wanting to be fed, but she will do so despite a full food dish. I think she just likes to listen to herself meow.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

the food dish is full..he uses the box..he has no issues, really. I think he just likes to hear himself meow!!!!

He likes to walk around meowing at the top of his lungs for no apparent reason!!


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

One of my cats does that too. It seems to be when he is bored. If I see him walking around meowing loudly, I give him a toy and that pretty much quiets him while he plays. Try getting him some toys and see if he still meows as often.


----------

